# Update on inherited car



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Briefly, I inherited a car, which I dont really want and will cost me 530 to transfer into my name.

I have spoken to a friend who would like to buy the car and take it back to the UK. What do I need to do? What does he need to do?

Thank you muchly for more advice


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What kind of plates?

Italian plates he'll need to turn in the plates and get the paperwork for export. Transferring it to his name. 

Then on arriving in the UK register it.


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Italian plates.
I need to return to the UK for family business. Can I drive the car back and do the selling over there? Would be easier and cheaper all round.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can but I'm not sure how hard it will be.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Perhaps ask a UK dealer that does this type of thing.


----------

